# Expat! Licensed aviation, business development careers requested



## CatExpat (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Jeffrey,

It sounds like you're in quite a specialised field so I think the best approach would be to target specific organisations (and probably also the relevant govt departments) and contact them directly. I'd suggest a phone call before sending your resume - it gives you a chance to open the lines of communication and you can then also do a follow up phone call to ask if they received your resume. If you make sure you're speaking to the person who is a decision maker about hiring for your type of role, you will increase your chances.

I know that, in Australia and in Singapore, finding work as a foreigner can be a little challenging when you aren't already in the country. Having said that, you do have a lot of experience which will work in your favour.

In terms of timing, it's a pretty quiet time of year, and you may want to wait until a couple of weeks after Chinese New Year on February 10. (Of course this wouldn't apply to Australia - they will get busy again from next week).

Good luck with the job hunt!


----------

